# Marineland Bio-Wheel Questions



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

The bio-wheel has been moving pretty slowly for the last little while, but I just did a WC in the tank and now it's stopped completely. I cleaned out the little pegs & holders on either side and still nothing. The filter cartridge could likely use a change, but I don't have one on hand, so haven't tried that yet, will that help?

Also wondering if, when I change the cartridges, can I just pull the old one out and pop the new one in, or do I need to "squeeze" out the old one onto the new one to preserve the bacteria or whatever? It's my understanding that that's what the bio-wheel is for, but would hate to make a big mistake.


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

I had the same thing happen recently. I posted the same question and got some helpful comments. I don't know how to add a link to it but you can check under my posts , maybe? Turned out it was the impeller. YOu're actually supposed to clean it regularly - guess I skipped that part in the manual. My husband played around with it and got it going again. It just had too much gunk on it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the link to the other thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi.../penguin-biowheel-stopped-working-help-35647/
You do not need to squeeze the old filter out unless you want all the nasty stuff back in the water lol the bio-wheel is where the beneficial bacteria is. No matter how slow it is turning....it is doing it's job...long as its turning.
As far as the cartridges are concerned, if you wish to save a few dollars you can actually save the old filters remove the pads and the carbon from them and the dollar store sells scrub pads you can attach right to the old frame and slide it in there and it will be just as good of a job. You don't really need the carbon in there most of the time unless you're trying to remove meds or something like that. I get a pack of 8 scrub pads for less than 2 dollars, that will last me a couple 2 to 3 months. I will get some pictures of what I'm talking about so you can get a better idea when I get home from work. 
Ask for your current problem, chances are you just need to clean the impeller as suggested


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol, I replied to that other thread...

Have cleaned the impeller and still no go.

Would appreciate pictures of your dollar store sponge filter cartridges.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol I guess you did. Have you cleaned the intake tube and strainer real good? Is the water level up to the proper level? Have you tried removing the filter cadtridge and trying it without it in there. I would take the filter off and give it a good internal cleaing. You can leave the biowheel in the tank while you do it so you don't lose the bacteria it has in it.


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

My husband played around with mine for quite awhile before he got it working. When we were testing it in a tall bucket , he covered where the water comes in for a few seconds to try to create better suction - that's what he told me anyway. It probably took 1-2 minutes for the water to actually go through and start moving the wheel. Keep us updated.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

No luck so far. I'll try to pick up a new filter cartridge today. Why must this happen the day before I've got $100 worth of livestock coming?? Ugh


----------



## oppai (Sep 14, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Here is the link to the other thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi.../penguin-biowheel-stopped-working-help-35647/
> You do not need to squeeze the old filter out unless you want all the nasty stuff back in the water lol the bio-wheel is where the beneficial bacteria is. No matter how slow it is turning....it is doing it's job...long as its turning.
> As far as the cartridges are concerned, if you wish to save a few dollars you can actually save the old filters remove the pads and the carbon from them and the dollar store sells scrub pads you can attach right to the old frame and slide it in there and it will be just as good of a job. You don't really need the carbon in there most of the time unless you're trying to remove meds or something like that. I get a pack of 8 scrub pads for less than 2 dollars, that will last me a couple 2 to 3 months. I will get some pictures of what I'm talking about so you can get a better idea when I get home from work.
> Ask for your current problem, chances are you just need to clean the impeller as suggested


which scrub pads do you buy?. Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Keep the old one handy and bleach it for future use. I also lubricate the pins with a bot of plumber's silicon.
It is a finicky wheel, that's why I used the deluxe ones with the spray bar that actually drive the wheels.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

As another alternative for the filter inserts, Ken's Fish in the US makes his own cheaper version of the filter inserts with or without carbon in it for very cheap. I'm going planted in my new tank so I ordered like 24 of them without carbon @ $1.49 each. That should last me a year or close to it.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Stupid wheel has stopped again. Was going fine for a couple weeks and now nothing. Replaced the filter cartridge, took out the filter floss, cleaned the impeller and intake tube, still nothing.

Very frustrating.


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Did u Chk the right and left purple bushings that the ends of the wheel rides in? From my past experience, gunk builds up in the bushings which keeps the wheel from spinning smoothly. The bushings can be slid out from the inner frame of the filter. Depending how long you've been running the filter, the bushings can be worn out


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Bushings are shiny clean. It's only been running for about seven or eight months.


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

From what i can remember, I used a piece of mylar ,on the output side of the bio wheel, to restrict the water flowing back into the tank. This in turn raised the water level in the filter thus forcing more water to contact the fins on the wheel


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine stopped again too. I tried cleaning it but nothing worked. I finally just went and bought anew filter with no bio wheel. I can't keep messing around withit.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I wonder how essential the wheel is... like, can the filter still do its job without the wheel spinning? Hmmm...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The wheel is for the biological part of the filtration..it's kind of essential for that particular filter. Not sure what the problem is people are having with these. I have 2 different ones for going on 3 years that still work just fine. Have to clean the intake and impeller once in a while but they still work. Guess Im just lucky lol


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Isn't there bacteria (biological filtration) on the filter media and throughout the tank?

Wheel is still not turning. I have tried contacting Marineland but no response yet.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Is the filter itself level? I have found if its not then the water flowing into the tank could be at the wrong level, not deep enough to contact enough of the wheel, thus it won't spin


----------

